# Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren



## Killaclown (22. Januar 2014)

*Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe wiedermal ein paar Fragen ich habe mir vor ca einem halben Jahr einen neuen PC gekauft

Komponenten:

- Fractal Design Define R4
  inc. zwei Standart 140mm Lüfter
- Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W
- Gigabyte GAZ77XUD4H
- Intel i7 3770K
- Crosair H110
  inc. zwei Standart 140mm Lüfter
- G-Skill DDR3 GB32
- Nividia Geforce 780GTX Two-Way-SLI
  vom EVGA Standart Lüfter 
- Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB

Ich möchte gerne den PC etwas optimieren was die Belüftung angeht.
Momentan ist er etwas Laut auch im Normalbetrieb.
Im Anhang ist ein Bild meines PCs incl. Verkabelung zu finden.
Mein gedanke war nun neue Lüfter einbauen und diese evtl auch über ein oder mehrere Potis manuell zu Steuern.

Die Fragen die ich mir nun Stelle sind:

- Welche Lüfter kann ich verwenden?
- Kann der Airflow noch optimiert werden? (Momentan wird luft vorne Eingesaugt und Oben und über die Grafikkarten rausgeblasen)
- Wie würdet ihr die Lüfter steuern? (Manuell bzw. "Mechanisch" oder über Software)


Ps. Ich habe schon gesehen dass heute schon ein ähnliches Thema erstellt wurde allerdings wollte ich dort nicht einfach zwischen Posten.
Pps. Preis der Optimierung spielt erstmal keine Rolle

MfG


----------



## ich111 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Ich kann dir sagen warum es laut ist: H100 

Recht viel billigere und laute Lüfter gibts nicht

Du solltest den Lüfter hinten noch einbauen


----------



## Starshiptrooper (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Ohne jetzt auf die Lautstärke des H100 einzugehen, sollten meiner Meinung nach die Lüfter des Radiators eigentlich
die Wärme nach außen abführen und nicht wie bei dir nach innen.
Ich würde den Radiator des H100 deshalb oben einbauen - Lüfter ausblasend.
Dann würde ich vorne 1 oder auch 2 einblasende Lüfter einbauen und wie "ich111" schon sagte den Hecklüfter ausblasend.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Den Radiator in den Deckel zu bauen ist hier keine gute Lösung, dafür heizen die 2 Grafikkarten zuviel auf. 

Leiser wirds nur mit 2 neuen Frontlüftern und nem großen Doppelturmkühler. Hab mich lang genug mit ner H100 herumgeärgert weil je nach Einbauart andere Teile zu warm wurden. Der enge Radi versaut immer irgendwie den Airflow, egal wo der im Gehäuse hängt.

Der Rest im Gehäuse ist schon wunderbar aufgeräumt.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Also dein Kabelmanagement gefällt mir gut, aber die Anbrindung der Lüfter und des Radiator finde ich schon reichlich..."bescheuert"? 

Bring den Radiator oben in der Gehäusedecke an.
Bau einen Lüfter ein, der hinten rauszieht. Bau 2 Lüfter in der Front zum ansaugen an.
Dann sag uns mal wie es läuft.


----------



## DrDave (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Den Radiator in den Deckel zu bauen ist hier keine gute Lösung, dafür heizen die 2 Grafikkarten zuviel auf.


 Da die beiden GTX im Ref. Design sind, sollte dank DHE ein Großteil der Wärme durch die Grakas selbst hinausbefördert werden.
Mein erster Gedanke war wegen Multi GPU einen Seitenlüfter zu installieren, dann einen Hecklüfter.
Wenn der Radi oben ist, wird die CPU Temp. wohl minimal schlechter, was aber jetzt nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist.

Was aber noch noch wichtig wäre zu wissen, was genau laut wird, die schlechten Lüfter oder die Pumpe der H100? Die Grakas unter Last? Die Fractal Lüfter sind auf Stufe 1 der vorinstallierten Lüftersteuerung für mich leise genug.


----------



## mülla1 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Die beiden gtx sind doch ref oder? Dann würde ich einfach die h100 oben hinpacken und zwei Lüfter vorn in die Front einblasend reinsetzen. So hast immer Frischluft im Gehäuse. Wenn es zu laut ist würde ich mal über neue Lüfter für deine "Wasserkühlung" nachdenken  
Ansonsten siehts ja mal top aus in deinem Gehäuse  wie geleckt und ordentlich aufgeräumt!


----------



## Killaclown (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Zu meiner Verteidigung:

es handelt sich hier nich um ein H100 sondern um ein *H110* 
Die "Wasserkühlung" hatte ich schon oben montiert allerdings ist da Gehäuse dafür nicht wirklich geeignet dort passt dann nur 1 Lüfter hin hinten garkeiner 
zudem sind beide Schächte für Laufwerke verbaut bzw. verdeckt.

Was habe ich denn für alternativen? 
Was würdet ihr verbauen wenn ich keine Lüfter und keine "Wasserkühlung" hätte?


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Ohja eine H110, da ist natürlich alles anders... Es bleibt trotzdem dabei, der Radi braucht hohe Drehzahlen somit wird es durch bessere Lüfter nur minimal leiser. Und ob man sich nun Ein- oder Ausblasend diese Bremse montiert macht im Ergebnis leider nur wenig Unterschied. Greif zu nem starken Doppelturmkühler ala NH-D14, Dark Rock Pro 2, TR-Silver Arrow oder nen Phantek PH-TC14.

Und in die Front 2x beQuiets, Noiseblocker oder Noctuas.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Warum sollte der Radiator vom H110 denn nicht in den Deckel passen?
Du hast dort doch jetzt auch 2x140mm Lüfter installiert.

Hinten dazu noch ein Lüfter, vorne 2. Den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse blasend.
Dann hättest du nen ordentlichen Luftstrom.
Also 2 Lüfter vorne rein, einer hinten raus, 2 oben raus.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Weil die Lüfter nicht mehr montierbar sind, da stört der Stromstecker oben Links am Board. Der Abstand vom Deckel bis Board ist zu klein.

Kenn ich irgendwoher...


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Achso.
Na dann typischer Fall von falsch eingekauft


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Bei mir hab ich die H100 über Abstandsbolzen außen (!) an der Rückseite montiert. Die 120er Lüfteröffnung muss dazu vom Mesh befreit werden, da die H1xx da ja durchgefädelt werden muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kann man das erahnen. Ganz links am Bildrand ist der H100 Radi zu sehen. 

Ich nutze jetzt einen DarkRock Pro2 und empfinde die Lautstärke viel angenehmer.


----------



## Killaclown (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Falsch eingekauft mag sein allerdings bin ich ja gerade dabei den Fehler zu beheben


----------



## Tommi1 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Weiß jetzt nicht, ob der Radi der H110 einen großen Lamellen Abstand hat oder nicht (niedriger Luftdruck oder viel)...

Wenn er wenig Druck braucht, dann hol Dir für den Radi und Gehäuse oben je 2 x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140 Lüfter.
Die haben nen hohen Luftdurchsatz (147 m³). Hab die bei meinem System auch am Radi verbaut und die sind bei knapp 450 - 600 U/min unhörbar. Gehen auch nur bis 1000 U/min und entwickeln da dann auch die 147 m³.

Wenn der Radi Druck braucht, dann nimm 140er Enemax T.B. Silent manual. Sind auch schön leise und haben eine max Durchgang von 131 m³ bei 1300 U/min.
Oben dann noch 2 Prolimatech und es ist erstmal Ruhe im Bereich der Lüfter.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Natürlich ist der Eng und braucht Druck, sonst hätte ja kein Mensch Probleme mit der Lautstärke ( außer Pumpe, ok.).

Und ob 2x 140er @ 1300 U/min jetzt so eine Steigerung zu den vorhandenen darstellt... sicher sind die 2000 U/min noch ne andere Nummer.
Aber würde es mir gut überlegen ob die ~20€ gut investiert sind, schließlich kostet ein guter Kühler incl. 2 Lüfter auch nur knapp über 60€.


----------



## v3nom (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Hier ist ein Review, wie die Temperaturen generell skalieren mit der Menge der Lüfter:
Cooling with Five Fans | bit-tech.net

Meiner Meinung nach sollten aber mehr Lüfter rein, als raus "blasen" damit mit Hilfe des Überdrucks kein Staub durch die offenen Stellen kommt.


----------



## Killaclown (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Danke Tommi1 

ich werde mir mein Radi mal anschauen und dir dann berichten und mal gedanken machen wie ich es machen 
werde und dann hier mal Posten und dann nochmal eure Meinung erfragen

*Edit*

@v3nom das mit dem Überdruck seh ich auch so und werde ich mir merken

Theoretisch reichts ja wenn die Lüfter die rein Saugen eine Höhere Drehzahl bzw. Durchsatz haben als jene welche raus Blasen


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*



Killaclown schrieb:


> Theoretisch reichts ja wenn die Lüfter die rein Saugen eine Höhere Drehzahl bzw. Durchsatz haben als jene welche raus Blasen



Aber nur theorethisch, bei nem leeren Case. In deinem Fall sitzt aber ein Radi hinter den einblasenden Lüftern und die ausblasenden haben nahezu keinen Widerstand. Dazu kommen eventuelle Staubfilter an den ansaugenden Lüftern.

Der Unterschied der Drehzahlen müsste mMn bei über ~700 U/min liegen um das auszugleichen.

Und um mal noch eine ganz andere Variante ins Spiel zu bringen, an die Rückseite deiner H110 einen zuätzlichen Lüfter montieren?

+

http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?cat=hdzub&xf=2262_Entkoppler und deine Festplatte zieht nach oben um, damit kannste den HDD Käfig ausbauen und ggf. einen 2ten Lüfter an der Rückseite der H110 montieren.

Bleibt nur die SSD noch irgendwo unterzubringen, wobei die ja weitaus unempfindlicher und anspruchsloser als ne normale HDD ist...


----------



## Killaclown (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Sehr gute Idee Shorty

es gibt bestimmt auch wechselrahmen bzw. rahmen zum einbau von 2,5" platten in einen 5,25" schacht

Bsp. http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Monta...r=8-5&keywords=einbau+rahmen+festplatte+5,25"

und dann unten 4 Lüfter jene welche rein Saugen


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Ja, genau so. Falls es in deinem Budget liegt würde ich die 2 vorhandenen Lüfter der H110 trotzdem gleich mit tauschen, denn die bleiben laut.


----------



## Killaclown (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Welchen Lüfter würdest du bevorzugen?
am besten mal einen Link posten 

weil von Noiseblocker beQuiet usw. gibts ja verschiedene 
danke schonmal


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Sowas: 

Enermax T.B. Silence
Phobya G-Silent
Noiseblocker PL2/PK2
Scythe Slipstream
Noctua NF-A14 FLX  

Je nach Geschmack und Geldbeutel. Die beQuiet les ich auch immer wieder bei AiO Wakü's, halte ich aber für weniger geeignet. Hatte selber auch mal 2 auf meiner H100 aber hatten (subjektiv) zu wenig Power. Die Rahmenform ist da für den Radi Betrieb auch nicht optimal.


----------



## DrDave (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Achte aber auf die Startspannung der Lüfter.
Ich habe letztens 3 T.B. Silence verbaut, welche eine sehr hohe Anlaufspannung haben.
Auf ASrock Lüfterstufe 1-7 bleiben sie einfach stehen beim Kaltstart auf meinem Z68 pro 3.
Erst auf den 2 höchsten Stufen laufen diese an, lassen sich aber danach prima auf Stufe 1 herunterregeln.
Aber es gibt ja eine große Auswahl an Lüftern
http://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-140mm-uctb14b-a886102.html


----------



## Killaclown (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

okay danke für den Tipp DrDave

Shorty ich schau am we mal nach Lüftern und poste dann mal meine Auswahl

schönes Wochenende


----------



## ich111 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Kaufe ja keine HDD entkopplung!


----------



## Killaclown (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

warum?
was spricht gegen das tolle teil von Sharkoon?


----------



## ich111 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Das du das selbst viel besser und günstiger machen kannst: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-hdd-entkopplung-4971.html


----------



## Killaclown (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Okay sieht nicht schlecht aus allerdings ist die entkopplung eigentlich nicht als solche gedacht sondern als kombo für eine 3,5" HDD und eine 2,5" SSD beides in 5,25" schacht


----------



## Killaclown (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Hallo an alle ich habe nun mal ein bischen rumgeschaut und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen
die Enermax T.B.Silence Lüfter zu nehmen (6stk. = 4 am Radi und 2 oben am Gehäuse) allerdings weis icht noch nicht ob pwm oder manual :x

zudem habe ich wie hier schonmal erwähnt vor eine Lüftersteuerung zu verwenden 
dazu habe ich gleich nochmal ein paar Fragen

- Was haltet ihr von der Aquaero 6 XT
- und können falls ich auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen sollte die Enermax auch verwendet werden?


----------



## Killaclown (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fractal Design Define R4 - Lüfter bzw. Luftkühlung optimieren*

Hallo an Alle 

ich habe nun den Umbau abgeschlossen da gestern die Teile eigetroffen sind.
Im Anhang könnt ihr ein paar Bilder zu meinem Umbau finden .

Es wurden nun 6x Enermax T.B.Silence 140mm PWM Lüfter und eine Festplattenhalterung von Sharkoon für einmal 3,5" HDD und einmal 2,5" SSD in einem 5,25" Schacht.

Mein PC ist nun Flüsterleise und macht kein Geräusch mehr! 

Danke nochmals an alle für ihre Tipps und Anregungen

MfG


----------

